# Winter walking



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thinking of going to Spain next Dec or Jan via Santander hoping for some sun and respite from Scotland's record wettest year (2011 over 70 inches). Any suggestions for suitable areas for good walking and cycling and reasonably warm weather?

Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For that you will need to go down to the med coast. It's nice here 22 degrees and clear blue sunny without wind just now. That's more or less normal for this time of year, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thnks, Andalucia looks a possibility.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Sierra Espuña in Murcia has an extensive network of marked and unmarked walking and biking routes. Been walking today and sat for an hour for lunch at a fire lookout building in the sun. Hardly anyone else out there, suppose recovering from last night´s excesses.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it's lovely down there. There is a camper park right at the edge of the Park Naturel at Totana: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10173

The whole area is lovely. There are also several aires along the coast in places which are not built up. There are two at Calnegre on the road to the coast. We like the smaller one nearer the coast, it's basic but the owner is a nice chap, Alan.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

And there's a campsite at El Berro, in the Sierra Espuna. A beautiful location with good facilities, although no hot water for washing up. Fan heater in the toilet blocks which we appreciated in December 2009. The staff are very friendly and will give you a leaflet in English of walks in the area. The site is terraced with views over the village. The village has a bar and restaurant and bread shops.

Other places good for walking include Cabo de Gata, again there in dec 2009, with a good campsite; good cycling too (see http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/search/label/Spain?updated-max=2010-01-07T18:33:00Z&max-results=20)

Then there's around Jimena, between Gibraltar and Ronda. Lots of good walks but depends on recent rainfall - we had to curtail/divert a number of times in Jan 2010.

So no shortage of walks - just be prepared for cool, wet weather as well as cool but sunny days!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses - I'm filing these away for the future.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

As already stated the Sierra Espuna area is great for walking. Around the Lagunas de Ruidera, Ossa de Montiel is also great - like a small lake district not far from Albacete. Alcalá de los Gazules is another area for good walking - it's a bit of a lake district in the Cadiz province. We have been to all these places during the winter and you just have to take your chances on the weather. There are ACSI campsites in all these places.

We will be down in Spain by the end of this month - roll on the sunshine.

Christine


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I haven't bought one...... but was looking at some walking maps.

B


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Looks interesting...thanks.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Christine, looked at your website, very helpful. Thanks.


----------

